# June Photography Thread



## tom_craggs (Jun 1, 2009)

Thought I'd get us going with a dull macro from Chelsea Physic Garden. Still not getting the chance to take as many photos as I would like, a few to process from the weekend though. DoF is a bit shallow on this one.


----------



## lobster (Jun 1, 2009)

The rest from that day can be found here


----------



## pogofish (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2009)

Woolpit Steam 2009 - Developed film in kitchen sink and hung it on the line to dry


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 2, 2009)

Hayle Foundry, Lower Mill Pond. Yesterday morn.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 2, 2009)

sunrise this morning was nice.


----------



## starfish2000 (Jun 2, 2009)

From the other day in Markeaton Park in Derby


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 2, 2009)

taken same time as the painted-lady. 

*not editerded proper.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 2, 2009)

ill-informed said:


>



WANT!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

I got goo on my rollers because of an incredibly expired pack of Time Zero, so now everything has these blobs on the left hand side. I quite like them, but I think I'll eventually wash them off, because they won't look as ace on my more sparse still life stuff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

My dad:





(Obviously I didn't take this, but I just scanned it today, so I'm putting it here whether you like it or not.)


----------



## lobster (Jun 3, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> My dad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



photography must run in the family veins


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

lobster said:


> photography must run in the family veins





It's not a bad pic actually - the little print looks better than my crappy scan. I'm going to get a big version printed off and frame it I think. It's suitably anonymous that it won't upset mother when she visits.

I think it might have been taken on the old Kershaw 120 folder I found in a chest of drawers at my aunt's. I've run a roll through it and it's working perfectly


----------



## lobster (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 4, 2009)

Adriana Trigiani.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2009)

*An Obelisk.*


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2009)

*Daisies*


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> Hayle Foundry, Lower Mill Pond. Yesterday morn.



Good photo.


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 7, 2009)

spotted while checking to see how my blueberries were doing...


----------



## clicker (Jun 7, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> spotted while checking to see how my blueberries were doing...



Gawjuss...looks like it's doing a Chinese Lion dance.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello Johnny!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2009)

StowFest 2009


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 9, 2009)

*guess who had put the camera away...*

...when this decided to do a full, clear full out of the water arc & tsunami belly roll.

sizing up






cruising by 






slapping at! 






at least I know now that 20 odd foot young basking sharks have a purply tummy with white freckles.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Jun 10, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Took these last night on a bike ride:


----------



## lobster (Jun 10, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



That's


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 10, 2009)

I suppose this could be seen as camera porn


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2009)

Some random photos from Strawberry Fair on June 6


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 10, 2009)

Some more pictures from Strawberry Fair


























The rest of the Strawberry Fair pictures are here:

http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/strawberryfair&view=slideshow


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 11, 2009)

A car boot sale find


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## sned (Jun 12, 2009)

Does last June count?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Blagsta (Jun 14, 2009)

*some from Marseille*


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 14, 2009)

*some more from Marseille*


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2009)

First ever entry.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 14, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



ooohhh Canadians in Canada? I rarely see them actually _in_ Canada


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 14, 2009)

No camera was harmed apart from my digital which I dropped six foot onto a concrete path  - it appears to be OK which was a surprise


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 15, 2009)

*weekiwatchi spring, fl*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Rainingstairs said:


>



Great photo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jun 15, 2009)

Me girlyfriend yesterday. Used some fill-flash thru an umbrella to balance the sunlight. I think I fucked up the colour balance though


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 15, 2009)

London, Saturday






I got some pictures of the Naked Bike ride as well, but they may not be safe for work, etc. etc.


----------



## lobster (Jun 15, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Me girlyfriend yesterday. Used some fill-flash thru an umbrella to balance the sunlight. I think I fucked up the colour balance though



I think its great, subdued look


----------



## lobster (Jun 15, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> London, Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that, looks surreal


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 15, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Me girlyfriend yesterday. Used some fill-flash thru an umbrella to balance the sunlight. I think I fucked up the colour balance though



She looks vaguely familiar.  You're in Brum aren't you?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 15, 2009)

Flamenco



























Here is a link to the rest of this set.


----------



## clicker (Jun 15, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> London, Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 15, 2009)

clicker said:


> I love this.



Thanks for that. And lobster.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2009)

Rainingstairs said:


>



Absolutely brilliant. I love everything about it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2009)

the ponderbench


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> the ponderbench



Great idea, has somebody stenciled on?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Great idea, has somebody stenciled on?



Yep. I often sit on that bench, yesterday was the first time I've seen the stencil. I looked on all the other benches in the cemetery and no others had it. 

The stenciler obviously has the same nouse as I do for what makes a good bench 

It's on the seat, btw, not the back, as the photo makes it look. I went around the back, leant over the back and pointed the camera down, taking the pic of the seat. Perspective doesn't make that clear.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2009)

You cut his nobbly eye/feeler bits off.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> You cut his nobbly eye/feeler bits off.



nah...yer sat on them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2009)

Your mum. Etc.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your mum. Etc.



he was antennaecly challenged already_already.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 17, 2009)

A very hot dog!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> A very hot dog!



I really like this picture.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2009)

Some great snaps by JC2.  It's funny, but it's true - most pics I've seen of Canada are all chocolate box tourist images.  I very rarely get to see pics like he's put up


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Some great snaps by JC2.  It's funny, but it's true - most pics I've seen of Canada are all chocolate box tourist images.  I very rarely get to see pics like he's put up



Thank you. I don't take a lot of the chocolate box photos, because I live here, and don't really 'see' that stuff anymore. It's just background.

What's more interesting to me, is the way people are living their lives; the way the light looks at certain times on everyday objects, etc.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jun 19, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> London, Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great photo.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 19, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



So......is it just a weird southern thing or do your sign holder people also dress up like banana's and taco's and paper currency?

eta: she looks sweaty lol but her sign does say she's hot n ready


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rainingstairs said:


> So......is it just a weird southern thing or do your sign holder people also dress up like banana's and taco's and paper currency?
> 
> eta: she looks sweaty lol but her sign does say she's hot n ready



We don't have the dressed up people very much anymore. You'll get the occasional clown wig, but that's about it.

This woman looked like she was about to die from heat prostration. It was about thirty that day.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Last night, I was preparing to go on one of those trips home that you don't want to be taking. But before I left, I wanted to sit in nice surroundings, in a nice restaurant, and look at the faces of my family, and talk with them. I took these while sitting there.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 19, 2009)

Ironic link between the article in paper and camera. That naughty naughty Leica!


----------



## lobster (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## CyberRose (Jun 20, 2009)

These are from Hardcastle Crags (Hebden Bridge) and also my first proper contribution to a monthly photo thread!!


























Some more here


----------



## pigtails (Jun 20, 2009)

Did the photomarathon today.  This is one of my entries for the catergory 'chip'.


----------



## pigtails (Jun 20, 2009)

and this is my one for 'crunch'
(the snail was dead before I crushed it!)


----------



## pigtails (Jun 21, 2009)

My mum's new dog - she doesn't stop moving!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 21, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Thank you. I don't take a lot of the chocolate box photos, because I live here, and don't really 'see' that stuff anymore. It's just background.
> 
> What's more interesting to me, is the way people are living their lives; the way the light looks at certain times on everyday objects, etc.



Quite, just like living in London I wouldn't go and take pics of beefeaters or something


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bike ride.


----------



## e19896 (Jun 21, 2009)

Been a while aint it, be learning the trade as it would be this is
Sheffield Pride 
and http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/sets/72157619977001075/
face book underclassrising.net all work erm copyleft:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2009)

solution sounds ita


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2009)

pearly queens


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pearly queens



What is that thing?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2009)

some kind of mobile pearly queen that trundled around the park, scaring the kids


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> some kind of mobile pearly queen that trundled around the park, scaring the kids



Which raises my next Canadian question: what is a pearly queen, but I guess I can google that one.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Which raises my next Canadian question: what is a pearly queen, but I guess I can google that one.


traditional east end thing, have to admit that i'm uncertain of the exact origins myself, but i know there's lots of buttons.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Which raises my next Canadian question: what is a pearly queen, but I guess I can google that one.


They're CHEATS


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> traditional east end thing, have to admit that i'm uncertain of the exact origins myself, but i know there's lots of buttons.



It has something to do with Henry Croft, apparently.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 22, 2009)

A few from the Axe Vale Festival near Axminster from yesterday


----------



## cybertect (Jun 22, 2009)

I am enjoying your street pics this month, JC2


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 22, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I am enjoying your street pics this month, JC2



Thanks.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 22, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's a great photo.



Ta for that. It was a flyover for the Queen's birthday. Funnily enough she was in Weymouth a few days before, and then she was on the balcony of her house in London on the Saturday doing some waving. I think she is stalking me...


----------



## e19896 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## pigtails (Jun 22, 2009)

^^
cool pics


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 23, 2009)

London


----------



## pigtails (Jun 23, 2009)

^^
that's a great pic!
Really captured a moment there.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice one Paul!  Was that taken with the camera hanging around your neck without looking through the viewfinder?  Very cheeky.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 23, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Was that taken with the camera hanging around your neck without looking through the viewfinder?  Very cheeky.



Thanks pigtails

Hocus -- no I was looking through the viewfinder. If you think that because of the angle, it's just because I'm a shortarse and it's more noticeable the closer I am to people...


----------



## pigtails (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Hocus -- no I was looking through the viewfinder. If you think that because of the angle, it's just because I'm a shortarse and it's more noticeable the closer I am to people...




aw bless!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Hocus -- no I was looking through the viewfinder. If you think that because of the angle, it's just because I'm a shortarse and it's more noticeable the closer I am to people...





Really nice shot. Love it.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 26, 2009)

I got some cracking lightning shots last night. It's difficult to pick favourites, but I'll go for these :


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2009)

Good work. How do you get the timing right?


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 26, 2009)

I set the iso at 100, aperture a couple of stops up from the lowest setting, shutter at around 20".

Luckily the storm last night was one of the worst/best I've seen for a long time, so I had plenty of chances to get it right. I got about 20 good shots of lightning in the end.

Edit : I don't like posting links to my Flickr account here, but if anyone wants to see the rest PM me with 'link plz' or whatever.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 27, 2009)

lighting shots Goatherd


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 28, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


>



Out of interest, what's the story? Looks really interesting!! (and lovely pics)


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 28, 2009)

Bridport, Dorset


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2009)

I took a trip home and back this week. The next photos I put up for a while, will be from that.


----------



## Padcore (Jun 28, 2009)

AWESOME lightning shots.  

I've been quiet with my camera for a while but here is Edinburgh Highland SHow from Yesterday.  Only 3, thats all i can be bothered to do;





Goat





Actually went to school wityh this guy.  Apparantly now Scotlands best show jumper.  He was a cunt.  He was wearing a Union Jack on his helmet which did not improve his standing in my eye.





And another Showjumper.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 29, 2009)

Padcore said:


> AWESOME lightning shots.
> 
> I've been quiet with my camera for a while but here is Edinburgh Highland SHow from Yesterday.  Only 3, thats all i can be bothered to do;
> 
> ...



Good shots...


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 29, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> I got some cracking lightning shots last night. It's difficult to pick favourites, but I'll go for these :



Brilliant..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainingstairs said:


>


Really good..


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 29, 2009)

e19896 said:


>



This..


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 29, 2009)

Padcore said:


> AWESOME lightning shots.
> 
> I've been quiet with my camera for a while but here is Edinburgh Highland SHow from Yesterday.  Only 3, thats all i can be bothered to do;
> 
> ...



"o hai!"


lolz sorry i just had too


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 29, 2009)

Helluva carbon footprint from those traction engines.  Seeing those dark smoky chimneys reminds me of a photograph I missed taking a few years ago.  It was 'the one that got away' like a fisherman's tale.

I was at a traction engine rally where there were also Army vehicles on show.  A challenge was set up where a traction engine had to do a 'tug of war' with the tractor unit of a tank transporter.  The two were hitched up with a linking bar back to back, and power engaged.  I was shooting photographs on film.  The tank transporter unit got an early grip and pulled the traction engine backwards briefly.  Then the traction engine driver opened up the regulator causing a sudden dense spurt of jet black smoke to shoot from the chimney far up into the sky.  It was quite a spectacle.  At the same time the traction engine dragged the tank transporter unit backwards several yards to uproarious applause from the crowd.

I missed the photograph of the smoke and my pictures just showed the vehicles as if they were standing still.  

The whole thing was probably set up as a bit of theatrics to show the 'superiority' of steam power over internal combustion engines.  Also the traction engine had been running on idle all day as part of the display so a build up of soot was doubtless lining the chimney.

Nowadays with a digital SLR and the ability to set repeat shooting without spending on film I wouldn't miss such a shot - I hope.

I wonder if anyone else has got a One That Got Away photography story.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jun 29, 2009)

The woman driving it is gorge


----------



## kerb (Jun 29, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I wonder if anyone else has got a One That Got Away photography story.




A few but that's because I dont carry my camera enough. 

In fact I saw a good shot about half an hour ago. There was this old grey haired guy where I work, sat at a table with this woman in her early 20's, and she was pearing into a chanel bag. Couldnt see her face or anything, but I thought it would have been a good shot. 

Have quite a few really missed opportunites really


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread, some excellent shots as always 

Here's a few I took on Saturday on a trip down to Cornwall.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 30, 2009)

Neonwilderness

I like those photographs, good contrast and colour saturation with sharp focus.  It looks like there is some pretty ancient rollling stock being used on the Cornwall section of that line.  I haven't seen any like that for 20 years and I regularly travel from Paddington to Newton Abbot in Devon.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 30, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Helluva carbon footprint from those traction engines.  Seeing those dark smoky chimneys reminds me of a photograph I missed taking a few years ago.  It was 'the one that got away' like a fisherman's tale.
> 
> I was at a traction engine rally where there were also Army vehicles on show.  A challenge was set up where a traction engine had to do a 'tug of war' with the tractor unit of a tank transporter.  The two were hitched up with a linking bar back to back, and power engaged.  I was shooting photographs on film.  The tank transporter unit got an early grip and pulled the traction engine backwards briefly.  Then the traction engine driver opened up the regulator causing a sudden dense spurt of jet black smoke to shoot from the chimney far up into the sky.  It was quite a spectacle.  At the same time the traction engine dragged the tank transporter unit backwards several yards to uproarious applause from the crowd.
> 
> ...




The photos were taken at Wings, Wheels & Steam Show at Rougham Airfield Suffolk. The smoke and smell of oil, steam and coal adds a fantastic atmosphere to the event.  There was also a load of army vehicles including a Tank! I only managed to take two films one B&W and the other colour which was a shame. As I took a load of classic cameras along and shed load of film but ended up taking nearly 300 photos on my digital compact! The only film camera I used was an early 1960's  Yashica Minister rangefinder. At Woolpit Steam they do a  traction engines slow race with the winner being the last engine to cross the show ground.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 30, 2009)

Took these a couple of weeks ago in French France


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Neonwilderness
> 
> I like those photographs, good contrast and colour saturation with sharp focus.  It looks like there is some pretty ancient rollling stock being used on the Cornwall section of that line.  I haven't seen any like that for 20 years and I regularly travel from Paddington to Newton Abbot in Devon.



Thanks 

If you've not already looked, there's some other shots on Flickr.

The train I travelled on was a special from Birmingham to Penzance for the Mazey Day celebrations (there was also another that ran from Portsmouth), hence some of the trains looking a bit older than the usual ones.


----------



## mort (Jun 30, 2009)

Not been on here for some time, but here's a couple of Glastonbury shots


----------



## pogofish (Jun 30, 2009)

mort said:


> Not been on here for some time, but here's a couple of Glastonbury shots



Timeless!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2009)

mort said:


> Not been on here for some time, but here's a couple of Glastonbury shots



Is that a swarm of UFOs landing?


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 30, 2009)

mort said:


> Not been on here for some time, but here's a couple of Glastonbury shots



You can be very proud of that one


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2009)

@stowpirate: I like that.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Bingo!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2009)

i do like that boohoo


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Bingo!



Great curves and angles!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i do like that boohoo



thank you... I enhanced it a little in photoshop but it is a rather nice deco bingo hall in Woolwich. They have a very shapely old art deco cinema (now church) which is got plenty of potential for photos.


----------



## mort (Jul 1, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Is that a swarm of UFOs landing?



Well it was taken around 4am at the stone circle, after which I remember very little.


----------

